# Vape Meet Orders



## Stroodlepuff (26/11/14)

Hi Guys and gals  

It's that time again  

If you need anything to be picked up at the Vape Meet just place your order through the site and then pop me a mail (There should be an option for collection at Vape Meet but it is not working on my side)

Send all mails for collection to sharri@vapeking.co.za

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

